# AXA - AXA Asia Pacific Holdings



## Ken (15 November 2006)

Couldnt find a link to AXA.

At $6.57 should axa be part of a balanced portfolio?

Do they have much more upside?  In 3 years time could they be a $10 plus stock. What would need to happen for their business?

They seem overpriced at the moment to me.  Trading on PE ratio of 19 compared to 16 average.


----------



## matti_pacman (25 November 2006)

This is a good company undergoing rapid growth... (doing nicely around 20%p.a) I can see it going to $8 next yr, and $10 the yr after if their performance continues.

Also it is rumour to be a takeover target as well (but is there ANYTHING not a PE takeover target nowadays?! )

I will definitely get my hands on more of these whenever there is a market correction.


----------



## matti_pacman (26 December 2006)

Past the resistance at $7... hitting new highs!!


----------



## matti_pacman (29 December 2006)

seems not much interest on this stock in this forum... their business is doing very well, and i am expecting a good final report during Feb, hopefully pushes the SP to the $8 region!!


----------



## ozeb (29 December 2006)

Yeah there was a write up in the australian yesterday..front page business section on AXA boosting its Asian presence. It bought over Winterthur's life insurance business in HK to "strengthen its presence in china's fast growing wealth management market". Sounds like something I'd want to have in my portfolio.


----------



## kransky (30 December 2006)

matti_pacman said:
			
		

> seems not much interest on this stock in this forum... their business is doing very well, and i am expecting a good final report during Feb, hopefully pushes the SP to the $8 region!!




are they applying for any Uranium tenaments?


----------



## Halba (31 December 2006)

p/e looks like 21 now. $300mil winterthur business for an $11bil co, doesn't make a dent, overbought


----------



## michael_selway (31 December 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> p/e looks like 21 now. $300mil winterthur business for an $11bil co, doesn't make a dent, overbought




Yes it is, however it maybe a takover target globally?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2009 
EPS 30.9 34.1 35.5 39.5 
DPS 14.0 16.0 17.7 19.5 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-12-06 34.1 21.4 10.5% 
Year Ending 30-12-07 35.5 20.5 4.1% 

thx

MS


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 June 2007)

A struggling AXA.
the top at a. is hardly broken by b. and weakness is the result.  

The trend is hardly convincing.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2007)

A continuation of weakness as seen. 

So I shall type this to satisfy the character limit. Which is still too short.


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2008)

This seems to have be overly punished. Or is it just in line with the market? I'm not sure if they have any liability to the US credit thingy, but perhaps that's the expectation... QBE is in the same boat. These are long term mum and dad blue chips that might outperform on a reversal flight to quality. This is obviously a broard brush comment and they need to be looked into in more detail by smarter people. On my watch list anyway.


----------



## PhoenixXx (6 February 2008)

Hi Kennas, imo AXA is over punished if it stays in $6mark. But a lot of Australian blue chips are oversold anyway.



> AXA books bumper 37% fund flow increase
> 
> Wednesday February 6, 2008, 11:33 am
> 
> ...


----------



## j4mesa (6 February 2008)

Phoenixxx, Well it seems that the market just punishes almost every shares no matter what.....

Inflow funds is good but the profit / revenue of the company, could the go up as there there are shakeouts in the global markets ?


----------



## skc (28 May 2009)

No one's really following AXA? What's an AXA? 

I see a small H&S with neck line at $3.7 that's been penetrated today. Price target is ~$3 based on height of head from neck of ~70c. 

Stop placement near recent high of $3.95. So a R:R just over 2ish


----------



## Australia (29 May 2009)

Will axa ever break $ 4 barrier again, I wonder what is wrong with this company. its been going down hill all the time


----------



## Dark1975 (9 October 2009)

Interesting  to look at the chart,Today it broke through it's resistant level of 4.57,Nice price action,Will add this to my watch list now


----------



## swm79 (9 October 2009)

big speculations about saying the french mother coy coming in and snap up AXA... plus lots of M&A talk on fund managers - AMP etc.... likely to get some more SP movement in the short term


----------



## Dark1975 (9 October 2009)

swm79 said:


> big speculations about saying the french mother coy coming in and snap up AXA... plus lots of M&A talk on fund managers - AMP etc.... *likely to get some more SP movement in the short term*




Agreed with that mate,Alot of movement for today.Alot of price action for the last 30mins of trade.I'm actually charting it now,Just going through the charts now and the next level would be 4.85,It's got my attention for the short term anyway.


----------

